# Has anyone seen "Simone"?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Simone is the movie with Al Pacino about a film director that creates a computer simulated movie star and cons the whole world into thinking that it's a real person.

Last night I took the plunge and purchased my first HDTV PPV movie on Dish (which looked quite spectacular by the way). Wanted to use my PPV coupon. Anyway, I was a little skeptical about how Simone was going to play out. By the time I reached the end, I realized that it wasn't all that bad. The critics tore this movie apart and I can see why. There were some plot holes and a few things that required suspension of belief but as a whole, I found the movie enjoyable. Not a great movie, but not extremely stupid either. 

What I found the most interesting was that something like what Al Pacino's character did will probably happen in the near future. Computers have come such a long way and I've always believed (ever since the release of a movie called "Looker" starring Susan Dey) that some day actors will be obsolete. It's the software developers and artists that will rule the future of film making. Should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i think i saw simone walking thru the airport-it must have been her, because every time a jet flew over, she would break up into those little digital squares for a sec...


----------

